# Is this a columbia military bike?



## fxo550 (May 8, 2020)

My friend in Puerto Rico want to know the year and if this bike is a true military bike. 
Thnks














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitey1736 (May 8, 2020)

Looking purely at the fact that I don't see the added rear brace, I would say no.

I would also say the lamp pre-dates the bike.


----------



## blackcat (May 8, 2020)

Hello;
It's a early Folding Compax "Sport Traveller" Lightweight of January 1942 (J for 1942 and 1 for January).He 's a civilian bike.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Mercian (May 8, 2020)

With a post 1945 chain ring also. But a nice 1941-1944 musette bag.


----------



## blackcat (May 8, 2020)

Hello Adrian;
Yes, i was also saying to myself...
Regards;
Serge


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (May 8, 2020)

The main tube, which separates under the sliding steel sleeve appears to be lug constructed where it attaches to the head and the seat down tube as seen on 1941 compax bikes.   Even though the frame date code J1 indicates a Jan. 1942 frame the lug construction may have been a in stock leftover from the previous year.

Regards,
Bill


----------

